# Winchester sx2 reviews



## DEDGOOSE

Cool.. Tear down the mag tube and give it a good look and than the recoil spring in the butt and give it a good flush..


----------



## SuperSeal110

My SX2 has ran flawless. I've ran light loads to BBB and it had been extremely reliable. I bought nine used many, many, years ago for 4 clams. I run this gun for a spare our backup gun if we need another gunner in the field.

I bought a SX3. It was a nice gun, but occasionally would jam, Esp after you cleaned it or ran it through extreme, cold, condition. I ended up selling it.

My main gun I run is a SBE2. Most reliable auto loader i've ran. I ran it today in subzero condition on a hot goose field and it never missed a lick. My buddies SX3 jammed up a few times and a pump had one issue.


----------

